# Matlacha Tarpon



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

No Pics but thought I would let everyone know the tarpon are rolling All around and under matlacha bridge. Iv been seeing them Starting From 6:00pm and on ( Not saying thats the only time they are there ). We hooked into 1 on Blue crab , Didnt get em in though , But seen A bunch. I live on a canal here in matlacha , And there not heavy in the canal yet , Ill keep you tarpon Catchers informed


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Not to Forget , Redfish and snook are Everywere also


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Smaller tarpon are now on the snook lights throughout matlacha.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

man, you're too nice! i just found this place a year or so ago cause flamingo and the keys (my home waters) are such a zoo! sssshhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------

